# Probasestealer's Sprigging project Journal (TiffTuf) - 7/19 completion/update



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I've seen a lot of posts about sprigging bermuda, but have never tried it. I found cheap pallets of 419 and was going to sod an area, but read about TifTuf and was able to locate a few pieces of sod. Although sod wasn't that expensive for a small area, I was somewhat concerned about the grade and didn't want to either dig it out or rent a sod-cutter. The sod was cut "the day before" and on "discount", so I was disappointed to see how brown it was once I got it home. But, it's bermuda, so I wasn't too concerned.

I've read about creating sprigs from sod, but didn't want to send it through the wood chipper. I sprayed both sides of the sod piece and "washed off" as much soil as I could with the hose. Next, I used a shovel and cut the sod into manageable small sections (about 6 pieces). After this I briefly soaked them in a large bucket of water and tore them by hand. It took about 30 minutes to tear a large piece of sod.

The stolons and pieces were brown/dormant, but I spread them heavily and covered with about 1/3 inch of compost I had laying around. I then watered heavily and walked all over the area. I had applied 10-10-10 a few days prior.

The area looked pretty sad, but around day 4 rooting began to happen. Day 6 the sprigs greened up.

I have pictures below of day 1 (not day 0) vs day 8.



Close-up of day 8



Quick lessons, I smothered some areas with too much compost and didn't cover others enough. I should have taken the time to spread more evenly. Watering is key, I watered about every 90-120 minutes from 10am - 5pm, occasionally syringing in the heat of the day.

1 month 6/19-7/19


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Side Project, these are 419 sprigs from a friend. This is week 2.5 after adding a little extra sand compared to week 3.5.



Small TifTuf plugs were also put in this weekend. I don't expect them to take off like the sprigs, but I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Plugs Day 2


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Sprigs are looking great. I imagine the topdressing helped a lot.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Still learnin thanks. I think the topdressing certainly did help, late 80s since sprigs went down, so I think the moisture retention was key.

Here is a close-up of day 10 (taken yesterday)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Following! I am also into a sprigging project. I am working on getting coverage in my backyard as fast as I can, and have been using my pro plugger. It works great, I haven't had one single plug die on me. That being said, 2 weeks in and my plugs are finally starting to show some growth.

Last weekend, I walked around with a bucket 25% full of water, and started hand pulling runners that were growing across the sidewalk, street and driveway. I read that if you hand pull, and get some of the root material, that gives them the easiest transition. I was able to pull about a bucket full, and soaked them in the water while I walked around with a shovel and started planting runners in open areas. Not only are they already taking off, it's clear they are growing faster than the plugs. I kind of wonder if the plugs might still be better as it includes 4 inches of roots, but the springs seem to be spreading a lot faster and right now coverage is key for me. When it rains, my backyard hill turns into a Woodstock mud slip and slide.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Ware thanks.

@Darrell_KC I think sprigging is the way to go. My plugs are young, although I have some at 10 days, and they are just sitting there, but they have rooted. Have you considered harvesting your own sprigs from your current stand?


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@probasestealer 
Yes, sorry that's what I meant by when I said I was going around and harvesting stolons that were growing across the concrete or in areas that are already thick and established. Unless you meant something different...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Darrell_KC said:


> @probasestealer
> Yes, sorry that's what I meant by when I said I was going around and harvesting stolons that were growing across the concrete or in areas that are already thick and established. Unless you meant something different...


No worries, I meant running a dethatcher over your established sod/grass to make your own sprigs in a larger quantity.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I have given that some thought and set up my sunjoe for it. I am going to see how my current sprigging goes and then step it up if it works as well as it appears to. I am holding an open sprigging vs plugging contest to see which one is helping more.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

@probasestealer what has your fertilization schedule looked like?

Your 10 day looks quite a bit better than most of my areas. I've had problems with run off and oversaturation. Wind didn't help either.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

You're really doing well. I think getting large sprigs with multiple nodes really helps. The stuff I am harvesting with my power rake is not nearly as robust, more stems than stolons, but it still does root down and grow with enough water.

I think you're ready to go full scale!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> You're really doing well. I think getting large sprigs with multiple nodes really helps. The stuff I am harvesting with my power rake is not nearly as robust, more stems than stolons, but it still does root down and grow with enough water.
> 
> I think you're ready to go full scale!


I have noticed this myself with sprigging. I am not sure if it's truly accurate or more of a perception thing, but I've been planting the longest runners I can find, and leaving around 1" of the ending out of the ground. I figure if I can see if the blade stays green, I know it's doing ok. These seem to be doing better than the runners I tried completely burying in the ground. Again, could be a perception thing but it does seem like the longer runners are recovering and growing faster than the smaller ones.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Still learnin I dropped 10-10-10 before and at 1 week spoonfed 46-0-0 with the rest of my lawn. Next app likely tomorrow.
.
Cut at 1" today, I'll update pics Sunday.

@Darrell_KC and @cglarsen  I agree with the spring size. I had a few "clumps" which were huge sprigs that really have done well.

I'm considering this on a larger scale. I have so much common Bermuda though, I'd probably just encourage it to take over. I've never seen anything grow as fast as common, in one week it nearly overtook my lettuce garden


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Day 7 (top) and day 14 (bottom)


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

That is really amazing, as I sit and watch my seeded 'muda continue to take its sweet time on Day 31.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> That is really amazing, as I sit and watch my seeded 'muda continue to take its sweet time on Day 31.


Seeds certainly take their time, sprout and pout is real. Buy it will take off


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Day 19 update. Heavily sanded on day 15, was sure I had killed it. Three cool and rainy days since.

All pics taken early morning after rain, honestly looks better in the pictures..



The first sprigged area is looking good also.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

4 week update - responded very well after I buried it with sand. Thin areas were buried the heaviest, but expect they'll be filled within 2 weeks









5-6 weeks sprigs/clump project, looks very good. I think 1 more week?



All plugs are green and just sitting there, rooted


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

1-4 weeks comparison


Last week's progress


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

5 weeks - sprigs



Week 3 vs week 5



Plugs, just shy of 4 weeks (plugged 6/7)





Close-up of sprigged area


----------



## busy_barboza (Jun 14, 2020)

This is interesting. I've been plugging and spriggin the same area, anxious to see what happens. I used a screw on the sprigs to make holes and buried them as much as I could with some hanging of each one. The pro plugger works great and you'd think it'd work better. But have to fill with a bit of sand and potting soil to completely fill the holes.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Both areas have filled in. Filled at 6 Weeks, but a week late. They have tolerated 2 rounds of sanding and recovered, you can see one area still recovering from Sand and needs a few more days


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

New sprigs 1 week old, removed the common best I could...


More sprigs, 3 weeks. Semi shady area, 5 hours direct sun, may end up needing to be a natural area. We'll see how TifTuf does


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Spring 2021 update.
The largest sprigged area looks good. Major progress since I last date.
Essentially 95% green by April 10th


----------

